# pot belly pig shoes?



## davimi

I have a pot belly pig that we keep inside. She is such a good girl. She slips on the floor a bit when she is on the wood or tile. I have tried a rubber type of shoe from Pawz that is sold for dogs. It is almost like a thick balloon. Works while it is on her but is too tight on the top of her leg.  Has anyone had luck with another product?
Thanks,


----------



## brianbeth84

We have 3 piggies but they are in the barn.  However, we do petting zoos inside of schools, etc.  We tend to lay carpet runners down wherever they are going to walk because they panic on polished floors and become cranky pretty quick.  Sorry I couldn't give you more info.


----------



## sgray136

I'm going to try finger shunts.  The little finger condoms that the doctors use other than rubber gloves.


----------



## sgray136

I was also thinking of rubber tool dip on the tips of the hooves.


----------



## davimi

Did you ever find anything that helped your pig walking in the house without slipping?


----------

